# Finally a Good File Handle !



## CalgaryPT (Dec 11, 2019)

I have a love/hate relationship with file handles (mostly hate). 

Like many, I likely experienced the "tang of death" in my younger years. So I am always searching for a good quality handle. I know a lot of wood working guys make these, and they are beautiful of course. But the weak point has always been the plastic insert that holds the tang, unless you use those screw in types that are harder to find. 

Anyways, I finally found a universal handle I like. It's made by Nicholson, and I just saw it at Calgary Fasteners when I was there this week. So I tried one and really love it. I'm sure they have been around for a while but I just discovered them. They are nice because they tighten down on any size tang and you can use them for other hand tools as well. I'll pick up another one or two after Christmas I think. 

I lost my receipt but it must have been around $20 because I bought something else small and they both came in at under $30. Amazon has them for $26.


----------



## PeterT (Dec 11, 2019)

Thats an interesting clinching mechanism, never seen that before. how does it release?

When I bought some Swiss files from Gesswein I tried some of their Grobet (blue plastic) and ?no-name? woodies. 
https://www.gessweincanada.com/searchresults.asp?Search=file+handle&Submit=

The Grobet's have a hardened threaded insert that bites onto the file tang. Its very secure but its important to get the right hole size to suit the tang. Not all file lengths have the same tang dimensions I learned. The wood ones initially seemed like a PITA but I suspect more ignorance on my part. I just drilled them out to a standard size to suit but they actually hold if you get the fit right & a light tap. Both feel good in the hand & aren't horribly priced. I finally have some decent files all with handles so they are ready to go. No more holding by the hockey taped tang.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 11, 2019)

PeterT said:


> Thats an interesting clinching mechanism, never seen that before. how does it release?



On the tail end of the handle is a screw mechanism you tighten by hand. It's kind of where the green band is on the end opposite to where the tang goes. As you tighten it the black clamps you see close on the tang and hold it fairly securely...as least as securely as a plastic insert. It feels more rigid I think because the tang goes all the way in. I also like its size as it is larger than all my other handles. Even with smaller files I prefer large handles, although I suspect that's a violation of some best practice somewhere.

I'm a member of the hockey tape club too. But at least I'm not a member of the golf ball file handle club. Those guys are bad news.


----------



## DPittman (Dec 12, 2019)

"But at least I'm not a member of the golf ball file handle club. Those guys are bad news"

Oops stay away from me!  I don't get near a golf ball if I don't have a file!  I've always liked the feel of a golf ball handle but I do wish they would stay on a bit better.


----------



## historicalarms (Dec 12, 2019)

I have a 1/2 dozen files in the shop with golf balls on the tang and never had one come loose...and never had a "tang stab" since I started using them 20 yrs ago...so I guess I'll keep on using them.


----------

